# Throttle position sensor



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

Can a bad TPS cause a misfire


----------



## 05SmokeSE (Mar 23, 2011)

No. You're barking up the wrong tree.

See my reply dated today under your "Crankshaft Position Sensor" post.


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

Well doesn't matter anymore. I sold to the car.


----------

